# DCWC Field Archery Extravaganza Weekend May 2 & 3



## BOWGOD

Jen, and I just had a talk about this last night. Looks like we will be headed south the first week end in May. 
It was a toss up between this shoot, and the GA ASA shoot. we went to a 3d course today to see if there was any spark of passion left in us for the foam deer, and there just isn't. So GA is out and NC is in. 
See ya in May:shade:


----------



## Prag Jr

JL~

Have you got someone to take pictures yet? I have no time to get ready to actually shoot but would love to help in any way I can! I miss you guys!


----------



## Spoon13

Really looking forward to this. All the arrows you can shoot and hanging out with friends, what more can you ask for??


----------



## BOWGOD

Spoon13 said:


> Really looking forward to this. All the arrows you can shoot and hanging out with friends, what more can you ask for??



Hey what's the deal with that conversation we were having? got me all excited now don't leave me hangin.


----------



## Brown Hornet

That sounds like a blast.....what the heck is a V formation round :noidea:


----------



## heilman181

OK, now if I have as much fun this Saturday at DCWC as I think I am going to have I might just have to give this extravaganza a shot.


----------



## heilman181

Brown Hornet said:


> That sounds like a blast.....what the heck is a V formation round :noidea:


It is led by the strongest duck and used to make the flock more arrowdynamic.


----------



## jarlicker

V - Formation Round

DCWC has the entire practice range set up in a V fORMATION
on the left side you have 20, 30, 40, 50, 60, 70 and 80 yards in the middle.
Then coming back on the right side of the range you have 65, 55, 45, 35, 25, 15 and the birdie.
I my self devised style we can play a make shift field round shooting 4 arrows at each practice bail. All in order, note their is 4 shots at 70 and four shots at 80. Those to distances will eliminate the two walk up targets on the normal field range. This will give you the very same 56 shots a field half would give you. The trick to the game is to shoot them in order starting at the 20 like stated earlier. See how long you can going before you miss. What is your longest run without missing. The fun part is everyone shoots from the same single shooting line and shoots together. Then at the same time scores and pull arrows. Just like a Fita shoot. Obviously, for everyone to shoot in the target order you would have to assign a start time to all that want to play or just start at your own leasure some time during the weekend.
All nice somewhat level shots. Its a piece of cake.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

jarlicker said:


> V - Formation Round
> 
> DCWC has the entire practice range set up in a V fORMATION
> on the left side you have 20, 30, 40, 50, 60, 70 and 80 yards in the middle.
> Then coming back on the right side of the range you have 65, 55, 45, 35, 25, 15 and the birdie.
> I my self devised style we can play a make shift field round shooting 4 arrows at each practice bail. All in order, note their is 4 shots at 70 and four shots at 80. Those to distances will eliminate the two walk up targets on the normal field range. This will give you the very same 56 shots a field half would give you. The trick to the game is to shoot them in order starting at the 20 like stated earlier. See how long you can going before you miss. What is your longest run without missing. The fun part is everyone shoots from the same single shooting line and shoots together. Then at the same time scores and pull arrows. Just like a Fita shoot. Obviously, for everyone to shoot in the target order you would have to assign a start time to all that want to play or just start at your own leasure some time during the weekend.
> All nice somewhat level shots. *Its a piece of cake*.



*LIKE....:devil::devil::devil: FOOD :devil::devil::devil: CAKE???????????*


*Yeah...Yeah...heard that one before...."Hey Lucky....come over here and shoot this....."It's easy as PIE"!!!!!!

That one was called......"HUMBLE"...pie..........*
.


----------



## south-paaw

*South Rises Again...*

tentatively..

The South is Going To Invade The South !!!

:alligator:..:alligator:..:croc:..:croc:

a pair of Florida's finest south paw archers will be making the trek _up to _

the "south's" famous extravaganza archery weekend at DCWC ! 

N.E. Kakalackeyville-Township.... get your sharpie supplies early ! 

:tongue::tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

south-paaw said:


> tentatively..
> 
> The South is Going To Invade The South !!!
> 
> :alligator:..:alligator:..:croc:..:croc:
> 
> a pair of Florida's finest south paw archers will be making the trek _up to _
> 
> the "south's" famous extravaganza archery weekend at DCWC !
> 
> N.E. Kakalackeyville-Township.... get your sharpie supplies early !
> 
> :tongue::tongue:


Always have a sharpie handy, but it seems as of late, that I have been loaning it out a lot more than using it myself. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13

south-paaw said:


> tentatively..
> 
> The South is Going To Invade The South !!!
> 
> :alligator:..:alligator:..:croc:..:croc:
> 
> a pair of Florida's finest south paw archers will be making the trek _up to _
> 
> the "south's" famous extravaganza archery weekend at DCWC !
> 
> N.E. Kakalackeyville-Township.... get your sharpie supplies early !
> 
> :tongue::tongue:


Awesome. Looking forward to meeting you face to face.


----------



## south-paaw

pragmatic_lee said:


> Always have a sharpie handy, but it seems as of late, that I have been loaning it out a lot more than using it myself. :wink:





PHP:




Lizzard soup for you .. !.. hehehehe :tongue:



Spoon13 said:


> Awesome. Looking forward to meeting you face to face.





PHP:




what'd _i_ do ..???...:confused3:....:noidea:
heheeheehee- you'll like me better on-line !!......

hey ! you can try out "the speal" on why i need to rene ..... never mind- bring a membership form ...:chortle::chortle::chortle:

:shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lizzard soup for you .. !.. hehehehe :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what'd _i_ do ..???...:confused3:....:noidea:
> heheeheehee- you'll like me better on-line !!......
> 
> hey ! you can try out "the speal" on why i need to rene ..... never mind- bring a membership form ...:chortle::chortle::chortle:
> 
> :shade:


Are you bringing the family? Might get Mac to show his face and bring the Segway. :wink:


----------



## jarlicker

This is turning out to be the Lefty Joe Championship of Kackalacky.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

jarlicker said:


> This is turning out to be the Lefty Joe Championship of Kackalacky.


Just hope I get paired with another lefty - your & Chad's faces get kinda old. :wink: BUT, I'll gladly stand face to face with you tomorrow evening. :tongue:


----------



## south-paaw

pragmatic_lee said:


> Are you bringing the family? Might get Mac to show his face and bring the Segway. :wink:





PHP:




sssshhhhhhh. !! 
no family this trip, quick turn around and all.

HEY.. i'm liking this Lefty-Righty thing... :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

where 's PatSarge been..???? 

:wink:


----------



## jarlicker

I shot with Psarge Easter Sunday. The wife was away so Psarge was out shooting with the guys all weekend. He was MIA until this weekend. He has been dealing with ton of issues all around. I almost felt bad for the guy, he is in the middle of a jarlicker type rut. Like the bumper sticker says 
s--t happens. He will be back he is as dependable as pollen.


----------



## pinkfletch

*I'll be there*

On Sunday and will be bringing a newbe to field archery with me...we both are righties.


----------



## Spoon13

jarlicker said:


> This is turning out to be the Lefty Joe Championship of Kackalacky.


Aren't there rules about that??:dontknow: 

There has got be a limit on the number of hooks allowed on the course at one time.:wink:


----------



## 3dshooter80

I got clearance from the Mrs. to shoot on Saturday!!! Looking forward to meeting all you peeps. Lee, the feeling is mutual as I don't enjoy your ugly mug staring back at me! :wink: Just so you know, I will be there tonight as I have to watch the baby this upcoming Saturday while she gets her hair and little piggies done. I am the luckiest guy in the world to have a 6 week old baby and a wife that thinks I still need my guy time to go shoot!:darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

3dshooter80 said:


> I got clearance from the Mrs. to shoot on Saturday!!! Looking forward to meeting all you peeps. Lee, the feeling is mutual as I don't enjoy your ugly mug staring back at me! :wink: Just so you know, I will be there tonight as I have to watch the baby this upcoming Saturday while she gets her hair and little piggies done. I am the luckiest guy in the world to have a 6 week old baby and a wife that thinks I still need my guy time to go shoot!:darkbeer:


Well maybe I just need to start shooting in the left lane. BTW: Rachael is just looking for any opportunity to be shed of you. :wink:

See you this afternoon.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*This is turning out to be a great AT Crowd in attendance.....

I will have my camera and computer with me so others can view the fun.....but no AUDIO!!!.....:mg: 

If ya wanna hear the Goat Story and I am sure some others....ya gotta be sitting by the campfire.......*
.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *This is turning out to be a great AT Crowd in attendance.....
> 
> I will have my camera and computer with me so others can view the fun.....but no AUDIO!!!.....:mg:
> 
> If ya wanna hear the Goat Story and I am sure some others....ya gotta be sitting by the campfire.......*
> .


Dang - I thought this was going to be one of those "what happens at DCWC, stays at DCWC". :wink:

My biggest concern right now is Sat. night.

Do I bring a tent and crash on the grounds?
Do I get a nearby motel room and call a taxi for transportation?
Do I get a motel room AND remain capable of driving?
Do I appoint Jr. as a designated driver? (yea right)

Decisions - descisions :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dang - I thought this was going to be one of those "what happens at DCWC, stays at DCWC". :wink:
> 
> My biggest concern right now is Sat. night.
> 
> Do I bring a tent and crash on the grounds?
> Do I get a nearby motel room and call a taxi for transportation?
> Do I get a motel room AND remain capable of driving?
> Do I appoint Jr. as a designated driver? (yea right)
> 
> Decisions - descisions :wink:




*Ohhh....the "filter" will be on.....not EVERYTHING....will be posted here...:wink:

I opted for the Marriott off of Slater.....pretty sure I can make it to there Saturday night.*

.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dang - I thought this was going to be one of those "what happens at DCWC, stays at DCWC". :wink:
> 
> My biggest concern right now is Sat. night.
> 
> Do I bring a tent and crash on the grounds?
> Do I get a nearby motel room and call a taxi for transportation?
> Do I get a motel room AND remain capable of driving?
> Do I appoint Jr. as a designated driver? (yea right)
> 
> Decisions - descisions :wink:


That is the one thing that I am hating that I will miss. Momma's already letting me shoot in Augusta the weekend before and spending another night away from home might be detrimental to my health. Besides, that will be a couple weeks closer to Jr #2 arriving an I should probably be home helping out a little.

Will somebody record the audio for me??


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> That is the one thing that I am hating that I will miss. Momma's already letting me shoot in Augusta the weekend before and spending another night away from home might be detrimental to my health. Besides, that will be a couple weeks closer to Jr #2 arriving an I should probably be home helping out a little.
> 
> Will somebody record the audio for me??


You're going to be missed and if you're not there you probably don't want to hear the audio CAUSE you will be talked about! :tongue:


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> You're going to be missed and if you're not there you probably don't want to hear the audio CAUSE you will be talked about! :tongue:


I can handle that. I just want to know what you say about me.


----------



## south-paaw

Spoon13 said:


> I can handle that. I just want to know what you say about me.





PHP:




i think we should read aloud from some previous AT threads.... hahahahahahahaa



:zip::zip:

how many are planning on staying at campgrounds ?... right now, ive got acommo with my buddys inlaws...about 3 miles away i'm told. 

any plans or ideas for saturday night... cook-out scenario..type brew-ha-ha??


----------



## pragmatic_lee

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should read aloud from some previous AT threads.... hahahahahahahaa
> 
> 
> 
> :zip::zip:
> 
> how many are planning on staying at campgrounds ?... right now, ive got acommo with my buddys inlaws...about 3 miles away i'm told.
> 
> any plans or ideas for saturday night... cook-out scenario..type brew-ha-ha??


Come on SP, you know Jarlicker - he hasn't planned a thing other than "ya'll come and we'll shoot some arrows". :wink:

I plan to be on the grounds all day Sat. and will find somewhere to cook some pork chops. And if I know Jarlicker like I think I do, if there's pork chops in the area so will be JL. 

I really am seriously considering investing in a tent - I/we missed too much on the Hill last year when you went back to the BW and I went to our motel.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should read aloud from some previous AT threads.... hahahahahahahaa
> 
> 
> 
> :zip::zip:
> 
> how many are planning on staying at campgrounds ?... right now, *ive got acommo with my buddys inlaws.*..about 3 miles away i'm told.
> 
> any plans or ideas for saturday night... cook-out scenario..type brew-ha-ha??


OMG, I just reread your post. You're planning on staying at your buddy's wife's family's house. You ain't from around here, are you?


----------



## south-paaw

pragmatic_lee said:


> OMG, I just reread your post. You're planning on staying at your buddy's wife's family's house. You ain't from around here, are you?





PHP:






:lol::lol::lol:

his going as well... plus he's providing transportation-food.. and my shooting fee's.. and but he doesn' know it yet...

:heh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> his going as well... plus he's providing transportation-food.. and my shooting fee's.. and but he doesn' know it yet...
> 
> :heh:


Is your buddy an AT member?


----------



## south-paaw

pragmatic_lee said:


> Is your buddy an AT member?





PHP:




not yet... more of an occaisional lurker for specific info...but i sent him this thread ! 

it may be enough to draw him out....:tongue:

he's been patitioning our club to hold an iron-man style of shoot... and he is pumped-up and more than ready to "drive me" to my ummmmm... stomping grounds !!!

:tongue:

any more info on the local lodging ?.. couple more people in my area are showing interest in attending.. hell we may just have a caravan on the way.... kind of a practice-drill for hurricane evac plans.. !!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not yet... more of an occaisional lurker for specific info...but i sent him this thread !
> 
> it may be enough to draw him out....:tongue:
> 
> he's been patitioning our club to hold an iron-man style of shoot... and he is pumped-up and more than ready to "drive me" to my ummmmm... stomping grounds !!!
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> any more info on the local lodging ?.. couple more people in my area are showing interest in attending.. hell we may just have a caravan on the way.... kind of a practice-drill for hurricane evac plans.. !!


Give me a minute. I know there are several motels/hotels on Miami Blvd, which is just 1 (RTP) block to the east.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

DCWC is highlighted in red. There are several motels/hotels on Miami which is highlighted in blue. I'll be glad to stop by several of them today and get some info if it would help.


----------



## Prag Jr

Prag~

Tent???? I can deal with that cause I ain't no designated driver! I need some "not a normal girl time" and I plan on getting it that weekend.


----------



## Prag Jr

pragmatic_lee said:


> DCWC is highlighted in red. There are several motels/hotels on Miami which is highlighted in blue. I'll be glad to stop by several of them today and get some info if it would help.


We can walk there!


----------



## south-paaw

*Thank you...*



pragmatic_lee said:


> DCWC is highlighted in red. There are several motels/hotels on Miami which is highlighted in blue. I'll be glad to stop by several of them today and get some info if it would help.





PHP:




AWESOME PRAG'S !!! maybe just the names and i can pass on the info, and or direct to this thread...

:thumbs_up


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Prag Jr said:


> Prag~
> 
> Tent???? I can deal with that cause I ain't no designated driver! I need some "not a normal girl time" and I plan on getting it that weekend.


Just remember, your daddy will be watching. :wink:



Prag Jr said:


> We can walk there!


You've been to DCWC one time and already an expert - worse than your daddy! I ain't walking that far without shooting some arrows in route!



south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME PRAG'S !!! maybe just the names and i can pass on the info, and or direct to this thread...
> 
> :thumbs_up


I'll see what I can come up with.
The Holiday Inn Express is the only one I can think of off the top of my head - will go that way today and get more name.
http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/ex/1/en/hotel/rdurt


----------



## Prag Jr

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just remember, your daddy will be watching. :wink:


I hear you! Don't forget Jr will be watching YOU!:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Prag Jr said:


> I hear you! Don't forget Jr will be watching YOU!:wink:


There's a difference - I brought you into this world so I can take you out. (FOML) :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr

pragmatic_lee said:


> There's a difference - I brought you into this world so I can take you out. (FOML) :wink:


Yeah yeah heard it before! You still gonna let me go?? :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Prag Jr said:


> Yeah yeah heard it before! You still gonna let me go?? :wink:


You dang right you're going. I need someone to "look after me". :wink: Walking out the door now for DCWC - L8R


----------



## Prag Jr

Shoot one for me!


----------



## jarlicker

Hold off on making Motel Reservations just yet. Momma is working on a deal. Let hope she can come through.


----------



## south-paaw

jarlicker said:


> Hold off on making Motel Reservations just yet. Momma is working on a deal. Let hope she can come through.





PHP:




:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

fantastic Joe...thanks for the task !!!

you guys are TOP NOTCH .. :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr

jarlicker said:


> Hold off on making Motel Reservations just yet. Momma is working on a deal. Let hope she can come through.


Alright Joe, we want our own rooms not a spot on your living room floor! :wink:


----------



## jarlicker

We had some serious fun today at DCWC. We got the Animal Rage finished up first thing this morning. Then 3dshooter80 showed up for his field archery fix.
This guy got me the last two times out on the course. Today we are going to have a real shoot 'em up. There are two tough shots on the DCWC front half. #5 a 65 yarder slight uphill with a weird angle, then #6 the next target the famous tower shot which on a field round is a 45 walk up. These two shots have been my downfall this spring and 3dshooter (Chad) has been killing them. Well as luck would have it today was no different. Chad 20'ed them again to my 17 aqnd 19. That was the difference in our scores. Chad got me again. I want to congradulate Chad on his first 270+ half. He had a very nice 271. To my 267.

O/k time to break in the Animal Round range. Chad and I shot the full 14 twice for 28 targets. I had that chump by 2 after 14. Then the sucker tuned it up and had me by a point with two targets to go. A full 45 yard cougar with a tiny dot and the last shot a 57 yard deer. Well ole jarlicker tied up the score by making that one super tough shot on the cat. Then I had to shoot first on the deer and hit the dot, flipping all the pressure back on Chad. He must make the shot to tie. He made a great shot and we finished tied.
So on the first ever trip around the range we each posted a 575. The only course record not owned by Maryland Archers. LOL.
What a fun round!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Every time we shoot together we push the hell out of each other. I will be back in the 540's in a couple weeks. All this practice having to make every shot is going to pay off big time.


----------



## 3dshooter80

Jarlicker,
Today was definitely a blast. I am so pumped by shooting that 271 field half. The animal round was a real hoot. Glad I got the inaugural round in with you before the rain set in. 
Everybody is going to have a great time shooting all the different rounds that DCWC has to offer. I tell you, I would have to put a bed in the archery club house just to get enough of that place. 
I look forward to the extravaganza and putting faces with some of these handles.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Well, looks like you two "did" get together on Sunday. 3DShooter80 calls me during lunch wanting to know if "I" knew where Jarlicker was.

Congrats Chad on your first 270+ half. I know it almost killed you on Thu. to shoot a 569, especially when 1 of the dropped points was on the birdie. :wink:

I want a "piece" of the new animal range. How about we plan to shoot it this Thu. afternoon/evening? Might be able to get a full 28 in.

BTW: Jarlicker, you might need to put a few more twist in your cables if you plan to keep up with 3DShooter80 this season.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

I worked on Jarlicker's score "sheet" last night. It's a full 8.5" x 11" sheet with score slots on BOTH sides.

14 Field Targets
14 Hunter Targets
14 Animal Targets
14 V-Formation Targets
20 3-D Targets
4 End 6-Arrow 90 Meter FITA Round
4 End 6-Arrow 70 Meter FITA Round

But, come on Jarlicker, that's only 264 arrows. How about adding a 600 and a 900 NFAA rounds? 

To those of you that have never been to DCWC and plan to make this trip, I think you will be impressed. Heck, Jarlicker's practice range is a "wonder" in itself.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> I worked on Jarlicker's score "sheet" last night. It's a full 8.5" x 11" sheet with score slots on BOTH sides.
> 
> 14 Field Targets
> 14 Hunter Targets
> 14 Animal Targets
> 14 V-Formation Targets
> 20 3-D Targets
> 4 End 6-Arrow 90 Meter FITA Round
> 4 End 6-Arrow 70 Meter FITA Round
> 
> But, come on Jarlicker, that's only 264 arrows. How about adding a 600 and a 900 NFAA rounds?
> 
> To those of you that have never been to DCWC and plan to make this trip, I think you will be impressed. Heck, Jarlicker's practice range is a "wonder" in itself.


Looks like I'll be bringing a full sized clipboard with me to keep score on. That could get uncomfortable.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Spoon13 said:


> Looks like I'll be bringing a full sized clipboard with me to keep score on. That could get uncomfortable.


*HUMMMMmmmmm.....You know....I have never understood why we carry around clipboards....when one could be placed on the side of each target and we just carry the scorecards?!?!?!?!?

OK....let the "Blonde Bashing" begin on this thread too.....*

.


----------



## Spoon13

GOT LUCKY said:


> *HUMMMMmmmmm.....You know....I have never understood why we carry around clipboards....when one could be placed on the side of each target and we just carry the scorecards?!?!?!?!?
> 
> OK....let the "Blonde Bashing" begin on this thread too.....*
> 
> .




No bashing here.

It's obvious with an idea like that, it's not natural.:mg::zip::wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Spoon13 said:


> No bashing here.
> 
> It's obvious with an idea like that, it's not natural.:mg::zip::wink:


*
Ohhhhh Come onnnnnnn.....say it......It was.... F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S! ! ! ! ! !

.....and you wished you would have thought of it.......FIRST!!!*

.


----------



## jarlicker

Thats why I bring a shorter blond haired woman with a flat head around shooting with us. So we have a firm place to lay the card while we write our scores down.


----------



## Spoon13

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> Ohhhhh Come onnnnnnn.....say it......It was.... F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> .....and you wished you would have thought of it.......FIRST!!!*
> 
> .


It IS a great idea. Maybe I wish I had thought of it but maybe not.


----------



## Ron Meadows

I was just sure that your were going to mention a nice place to sit your beer while you shoot....but no........ 



jarlicker said:


> Thats why I bring a shorter blond haired woman with a flat head around shooting with us. So we have a firm place to lay the card while we write our scores down.


----------



## jarlicker

Thats later in the day. LOL


----------



## GOT LUCKY

jarlicker said:


> Thats why I bring a shorter blond haired woman with a flat head around shooting with us. So we have a firm place to lay the card while we write our scores down.


*

...so you will be bringing one of your offspring from that description......:mg: :bolt:

Beeeeee verrryyyyyy carefulllllllllll........they sell termites in gallon containers now...........*


----------



## south-paaw

*lets do it...*

90 M...??

is this a wide open field.. ?

right now my skinnies have an 11' rise from the 80yrd stake.... and i still dont have enough elevation for a "mark" yet.. !!!


i'll see you at the 90,:wink: 
jarlicker might need to cut a path in the upper-tree tops for me though... 

LOL


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Here's a PDF of the score sheet


----------



## BOWGOD

Anybody recomend a decent pet friendly hotel close to the shoot?


----------



## GOT LUCKY

BOWGOD said:


> Anybody recomend a decent pet friendly hotel close to the shoot?


*Not knowing your "children" and how much you want to spend, here is a link to hotel chains that advertise "pet friendly"..........

http://www.petswelcome.com

DCWC is off of Hopson Road......

....and I just found this one.....http://www.petswelcome.com/cgi-bin/ghotelframe.pl

says "convenient to the Research Triangle Area".....

*

.


----------



## BOWGOD

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Not knowing your "children" and how much you want to spend, here is a link to hotel chains that advertise "pet friendly"..........
> 
> http://www.petswelcome.com
> 
> DCWC is off of Hopson Road......
> 
> ....and I just found this one.....http://www.petswelcome.com/cgi-bin/ghotelframe.pl
> 
> says "convenient to the Research Triangle Area".....
> 
> *
> 
> .




Thanks Lucky
I just don't want to pay an arm and a leg to have them boarded for the week end. It is alot cheaper to just get an extra night at a hotel, and leave them in the room while we shoot.

SEE ya next week end!!!!!


----------



## BOWGOD

Got it hooked up. We will be at the quality inn in Durham. Hopefully we'll arrive in time to do some shooting on Sat. depending on what time they will let us check in.


----------



## 3dshooter80

Just for the record, I have been wiping the floor with Jarlicker for the last few weeks. Thursday night we shot the back half at DCWC which has the hunter targets. I dropped 8 and shot a 272 half while ole Jarlicker shot a 267. It feels good finally getting my game together. Jarlicker has helped me tremendously with my game and I just wanted to let him know how much I appreciate it!! 
I really hope that a lot of people get to come down next weekend. We are so lucky here in central cackalacky to have such a great facility as DCWC that we can shoot at any time we want. 
Hey Lucky, I have a better idea, why don't you be my score card girl??? I know what you do for a living, so I would hope that even though you are blonde, you can add up my score correctly!!! What do you think? I can get spoon13 to make you an OFFICIAL SCORE CARD GIRL embroidered shirt. Sounds good to me!!


----------



## Ron Meadows

Looks like I'm not going to make it. We just traded our camper in on a 5th wheel and the dealer wanted to take it now while we wait for ours to come in. We got a good enough deal that I said "OK" but no weekend in Carolina for me now.

Sorry Jarlicker.....I was looking forward to it.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

3dshooter80 said:


> Just for the record, I have been wiping the floor with Jarlicker for the last few weeks. Thursday night we shot the back half at DCWC which has the hunter targets. I dropped 8 and shot a 272 half while ole Jarlicker shot a 267. It feels good finally getting my game together. Jarlicker has helped me tremendously with my game and I just wanted to let him know how much I appreciate it!!
> I really hope that a lot of people get to come down next weekend. We are so lucky here in central cackalacky to have such a great facility as DCWC that we can shoot at any time we want.
> Hey Lucky, I have a better idea, why don't you be my score card girl??? I know what you do for a living, so I would hope that even though you are blonde, you can add up my score correctly!!! What do you think? I can get spoon13 to make you an OFFICIAL SCORE CARD GIRL embroidered shirt. Sounds good to me!!


*
OHHHHHhhhhhh Yeahhhhh....Babyyyyyyy,,,,,,,,

Forget the shirt....just give me that score card of yours.......I will put down some "impressive" numbers for you.....*

.


----------



## Old Sarge

Well as I posted awhile back I won't be able to make it on the 2nd cause my daughter is graduating from college, then getting commissioned as a 2LT in the US Army. Big day for her! I was hoping to make it for Sunday and at least shoot a little but that isn't going to happen either...I had a stroke last Friday evening and at the moment my left arm is on vacation. The Dr. said I should make a good recovery but it may take some time. I'm making pretty good progress so far and have actually gone out back and shot a few times(after turning my bow WAY down). After a few arrows though my arm decides it's to tired to hold the bow up so I have to take a break. At the rate things are progressing I'm hoping to be back shooting around the end of May, or the 1st week in June. In the mean time I hope you guys (and gals) all have a great time at the Extravaganza, and I'll keep checking the forum to see how things are going at DCWC and elsewhere.

Good Luck to everyone!

Bill


----------



## south-paaw

Old Sarge said:


> Well as I posted awhile back I won't be able to make it on the 2nd cause my daughter is graduating from college, then getting commissioned as a 2LT in the US Army. Big day for her! I was hoping to make it for Sunday and at least shoot a little but that isn't going to happen either...I had a stroke last Friday evening and at the moment my left arm is on vacation. The Dr. said I should make a good recovery but it may take some time. I'm making pretty good progress so far and have actually gone out back and shot a few times(after turning my bow WAY down). After a few arrows though my arm decides it's to tired to hold the bow up so I have to take a break. At the rate things are progressing I'm hoping to be back shooting around the end of May, or the 1st week in June. In the mean time I hope you guys (and gals) all have a great time at the Extravaganza, and I'll keep checking the forum to see how things are going at DCWC and elsewhere.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone!
> 
> Bill





PHP:




Hang in there O-Sarge.. rest and relax..don't rush recovery... CONGRATS to your daughter.

:usa::usa::icon_salut::icon_salut:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Sorry you can't make it*



Old Sarge said:


> Well as I posted awhile back I won't be able to make it on the 2nd cause my daughter is graduating from college, then getting commissioned as a 2LT in the US Army. Big day for her! I was hoping to make it for Sunday and at least shoot a little but that isn't going to happen either...I had a stroke last Friday evening and at the moment my left arm is on vacation. The Dr. said I should make a good recovery but it may take some time. I'm making pretty good progress so far and have actually gone out back and shot a few times(after turning my bow WAY down). After a few arrows though my arm decides it's to tired to hold the bow up so I have to take a break. At the rate things are progressing I'm hoping to be back shooting around the end of May, or the 1st week in June. In the mean time I hope you guys (and gals) all have a great time at the Extravaganza, and I'll keep checking the forum to see how things are going at DCWC and elsewhere.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone!
> 
> Bill


Sorry to hear about your stroke but it sounds like you are coming along with shooting your bow. Keep up the shooting. Makes for good therapy. Hope to see you out with us shooting again soon. Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## Spoon13

Old Sarge said:


> Well as I posted awhile back I won't be able to make it on the 2nd cause my daughter is graduating from college, then getting commissioned as a 2LT in the US Army. Big day for her! I was hoping to make it for Sunday and at least shoot a little but that isn't going to happen either...I had a stroke last Friday evening and at the moment my left arm is on vacation. The Dr. said I should make a good recovery but it may take some time. I'm making pretty good progress so far and have actually gone out back and shot a few times(after turning my bow WAY down). After a few arrows though my arm decides it's to tired to hold the bow up so I have to take a break. At the rate things are progressing I'm hoping to be back shooting around the end of May, or the 1st week in June. In the mean time I hope you guys (and gals) all have a great time at the Extravaganza, and I'll keep checking the forum to see how things are going at DCWC and elsewhere.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone!
> 
> Bill


Bill if there is anything I can do to help ya out, let me know. My corner of the county and your corner ain't that far away from each other. As much as it sucks, the Dr. will get you going the way you should. Don't rush. There is plenty of archery to shoot when you get back to 100%.

Congrats to the daughter. I am sure you are a proud daddy. Tell her congrats and Thank You for me.


----------



## NCSUarcher

*Dwc*

My boy Spoon has talked enough about it I have to check this out. Gotta work this weekend but if we are slow enough I am gonna come to this shoot. Got Lightspeeds cut and fletched today, hopefully will have sight on bow tomorrow, get it tuned thursday and see what happens on Saturday. Looking forward to my first field event and meeting all you crazies !!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

NCSUarcher said:


> My boy Spoon has talked enough about it I have to check this out. Gotta work this weekend but if we are slow enough I am gonna come to this shoot. Got Lightspeeds cut and fletched today, hopefully will have sight on bow tomorrow, get it tuned thursday and see what happens on Saturday. Looking forward to my first field event and meeting all you crazies !!!


Bring it on! And maybe this time we'll get a formal introduction.


----------



## jarlicker

Well I am finally finished with all range prep for the extravaganza. 
Animal range is 100% done. Made and installed the signage, added a third foam panel to each bail. Set up all the petting zoo creatures, set up stakes for both known and unknown distances, replaced the dangly old ceiling fan blades at the shelter, spread gravel around the shelter, finished putting in the rest of the pee wee blocks, replaced the markers that got tossed in the lake. Committee members have been out all week grooming the course.
Going out Friday to buy mucho edible gooddidees to munch on this weekend.
Just need to put the Fita targets out Sat am.
All we are missing is all of you. See you all this weekend.


----------



## jarlicker

Oh ya I forgot to mention when I got finished at 7pm tonight I just sat under the shelter laughing. You have to realize just how much stuff there is to stick an arrow into around year. I would love to see a range that has all this happening at once and in the great condition DCWC is in.
Been working on this place at least eight years. I feel good!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heilman181

jarlicker said:


> Oh ya I forgot to mention when I got finished at 7pm tonight I just sat under the shelter laughing. You have to realize just how much stuff there is to stick an arrow into around year. I would love to see a range that has all this happening at once and in the great condition DCWC is in.
> Been working on this place at least eight years. I feel good!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Joe, sorry I am going to miss this glorious archery event. I will be in Birmingham, AL with 18 kids and 22 parents for a math competition. :mg: 

I tried leveraging to have the 18 kids come to DCWC and be bow caddy's and score keepers to refine those math skills, but I could not sell the deal! :sad:

Ya'll have fun now, ya hear!  Fling a few for me!


----------



## GOT LUCKY

jarlicker said:


> Oh ya I forgot to mention when I got finished at 7pm tonight I just sat under the shelter laughing. You have to realize just how much stuff there is to stick an arrow into around year. I would love to see a range that has all this happening at once and in the great condition DCWC is in.
> Been working on this place at least eight years. I feel good!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Thank You Joe for all the time...effort....and foresight you have put into DCWC for us to enjoy....

See you Saturday.....can't wait.........*


----------



## NCSUarcher

*Dcwc*

Can't wait to see this!!

And Prag it will be brought as well as a chewie can!:mg:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Just got the word - Prag Jr. will be on sight all weekend. She's not touched her bow since mid-Feb., but we'll have it with us and I'm sure we'll be able to convince her to at least shoot the birdie.


----------



## south-paaw

*you-the-man...*

sounds great Jarlicker.. !!!!!!!!!!!!

i hope you have had some help, any last minute items needing attending too, i'll be there friday late after-early evening... i will help with finishing touches !!! keep cell phone on, ill call on arrival.

i'm in the final steps of getting two bows ready... new cables-blade-fiber-2 doz arrows built.
-going to sight in training wheels this morning, and then go over the OLY one more time.. got some issues with it that are killing me !! heheheheee

glad to hear JR is making it for some R&R.... :archer::archer:

see 'yall friday !!

:shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

south-paaw said:


> sounds great Jarlicker.. !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i hope you have had some help, any last minute items needing attending too, i'll be there friday late after-early evening... i will help with finishing touches !!! keep cell phone on, ill call on arrival.
> 
> i'm in the final steps of getting two bows ready... new cables-blade-fiber-2 doz arrows built.
> -going to sight in training wheels this morning, and then go over the OLY one more time.. got some issues with it that are killing me !! heheheheee
> 
> see 'yall friday !!
> 
> :shade:


I'll have my laptop with me if you need new marks. Plus there are several that have the Palm version of AA, so you'll be covered.

I've printed up a whole batch of "mark cards" for Jarlicker that include not only spaces for Field & Hunter, but also the Animal & FITA marks.


----------



## south-paaw

just how many "clicks" are there for pins...??? heheheheeeee

did you happen to write down a cut sheet.... is it available for purchase..??
...

glad to hear some software will be on site....:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## pragmatic_lee

south-paaw said:


> just how many "clicks" are there for pins...??? heheheheeeee
> 
> did you happen to write down a cut sheet.... is it available for purchase..??
> ...
> 
> glad to hear some software will be on site....:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


You want a cut-sheet? Have I got a deal for you.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

south-paaw said:


> just how many "clicks" are there for pins...??? heheheheeeee
> 
> did you happen to write down a cut sheet.... is it available for purchase..??...
> 
> glad to hear some software will be on site....:thumbs_up:thumbs_up



*Ahhhhhh.......5 lbs. of Bar-B-Que ribs for Jarlicker will get you the REAL numbers......*


.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Ahhhhhh.......5 lbs. of Bar-B-Que ribs for Jarlicker will get you the REAL numbers......*
> 
> 
> .


Or for 3 gallons of ice cream Treaton would be your go-to guy.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

pragmatic_lee said:


> Or for 3 gallons of ice cream Treaton would be your go-to guy.


*butttt......that might be only on the MoooTel Field Range.....

Something tells me that Jarlicker has made a few adjustments to DCWC that only he knows.......and for you to figure out.......*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *butttt......that might be only on the MoooTel Field Range.....
> 
> Something tells me that Jarlicker has made a few adjustments to DCWC that only he knows.......and for you to figure out.......*
> 
> .


If Jarlicker is still alive, trust me, he has made ADJUSTMENTS to "something". Never seen anybody twist a cable or string as much as he does - got to get new marks every week. :tongue:

As far as adjustments to the range/course, I wouldn't put that by him either - he's an EVIL man. :devil:


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> If Jarlicker is still alive, trust me, he has made ADJUSTMENTS to "something". Never seen anybody twist a cable or string as much as he does - got to get new marks every week. :tongue:
> 
> As far as adjustments to the range/course, I wouldn't put that by him either - he's an EVIL man. :devil:


Ya know, I did see a FLEET of dump trucks and backhoes heading up US1 the other day. Wasn't sure where they were going.

I really can't wait to get back up there this weekend. I won't be able to bring the new arrows, they just won't work but I do have a new bow that needs to be showed off.:wink: Looks like another weekend of flying Fatboys!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Ya know, I did see a FLEET of dump trucks and backhoes heading up US1 the other day. Wasn't sure where they were going.
> 
> I really can't wait to get back up there this weekend. I won't be able to bring the new arrows, they just won't work but I do have a new bow that needs to be showed off.:wink: Looks like another weekend of flying Fatboys!!!


What dw are you pulling? I'd be glad to loan you some ACC 3-28 @ 27.5" for you to try for a while, if you'd like.

And about those dump trucks, I'll be headed to DCWC tomorrow evening and will report back if I have to put my "toaster" in 4 WD to get in. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> What dw are you pulling? I'd be glad to loan you some ACC 3-28 @ 27.5" for you to try for a while, if you'd like.
> 
> And about those dump trucks, I'll be headed to DCWC tomorrow evening and will report back if I have to put my "toaster" in 4 WD to get in. :wink:


I'm pulling 54#. I never could get the Nano 580's to tune. At 3' I could get an ever so small right tear, but at 5 yds, they looked like they were flying sideways. 

I'd love to try those ACC's. That's probably what I am going to replace the Nano's with. I'd love some X10's but that's a little out of my budget.


----------



## 3dshooter80

spoon, 
I am shooting the X7 at 52# and I also shoot acc 3-28/500's. I think the 580 is a little "limp" for your set-up. It makes me glad to hear that you are shooting fatboys this weekend, I will have to see if I can get an acc to fit completely inside one of those.:wink: 
Lee, I may get you to run me a set of hunter marks first thing. Then again, I don't have any and I can still beat you... Sorry, I had to say that. This is the most trash that I can muster up. 
I am going to check out Jarlicker's handy work in a couple of hours so I will report back if I find any "fishy" target tweaking that anyone needs to know about. Assuming that we don't get rained on, this should be a nice evening to shoot.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

3dshooter80 said:


> spoon,
> I am shooting the X7 at 52# and I also shoot acc 3-28/500's. I think the 580 is a little "limp" for your set-up. It makes me glad to hear that you are shooting fatboys this weekend, I will have to see if I can get an acc to fit completely inside one of those.:wink:
> Lee, I may get you to run me a set of hunter marks first thing. Then again, I don't have any and I can still beat you... Sorry, I had to say that. This is the most trash that I can muster up.
> I am going to check out Jarlicker's handy work in a couple of hours so I will report back if I find any "fishy" target tweaking that anyone needs to know about. Assuming that we don't get rained on, this should be a nice evening to shoot.


Chad,
I'll be glad to run the numbers for you. I'll also have a printer with me if anyone would like one of my custom made marks sheet. AA puts all the marks data in the Windows clipboard. I wrote a little program that reads the clipboard and loads the info into an Excel worksheet.

And just remember, even though you're shooting better every week, so am I. :wink: Only difference is my better is better than your better.  I'll catch you soon as I get done with Jarlicker. 

Matt,
I'll have you a supply of arrows on Sat.


----------



## Spoon13

3dshooter80 said:


> spoon,
> I am shooting the X7 at 52# and I also shoot acc 3-28/500's. I think the 580 is a little "limp" for your set-up. It makes me glad to hear that you are shooting fatboys this weekend, I will have to see if I can get an acc to fit completely inside one of those.:wink:


I kinda knew the 580 was a little weak, but was hoping at 25", it might firm things up a bit. Oh well. I kinda stole them anyway. 

Look at it this way, if your tubing my arrows, you'll score good.:wink:



pragmatic_lee said:


> Chad,
> I'll be glad to run the numbers for you. I'll also have a printer with me if anyone would like one of my custom made marks sheet. AA puts all the marks data in the Windows clipboard. I wrote a little program that reads the clipboard and loads the info into an Excel worksheet.
> 
> And just remember, even though you're shooting better every week, so am I. :wink: Only difference is my better is better than your better.  I'll catch you soon as I get done with Jarlicker.
> 
> Matt,
> I'll have you a supply of arrows on Sat.


Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## south-paaw

*ahhhh...*

cut sheets for some BB-Q and Ice Cream ??.... heck... lets just eat instead !!!!..:tongue:
and we can all talk about how good our archery is...:darkbeer:

i finished building arrows last night.. going with redlines 410, and ridding the fatboys !! woo-hooo... been shooting those for everything going on 2.5 yrs now ! ( oh and they are flying greaaaa-ttttt !! )

sounds like the 12 rings are going to be full... so Spoon needs to shoot first. then me, then 3D-80... go for the dbl-dbl's and move on.. hehehehe..it's going to be expensive this weekend.. !..:tongue: 

*will someone post the latest weather udates tomorrow evening ?, would 

this event become cancelled..?? 

my chauffer has concerns*.....

:shade:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

* Forecast for Raleigh, NC 


Thurs. Apr 30.....AM Clouds / PM Sun....81°....64°....20%

Fri. May 1.....Isolated T-Storms...86°.....66°....30%

Sat. May 2....Scattered T-Storms....86°....66°....40%

Sun. May 3....Scattered T-Storms....85°....63°....40%


Lookin' GOOD!!!!!!!

I'm more concerned about the "TICK" forecast......any reports????*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Spoon13 said:


> I kinda knew the 580 was a little weak, but was hoping at 25", it might firm things up a bit. Oh well. I kinda stole them anyway.
> 
> Look at it this way, if your tubing my arrows, you'll score good.:wink:
> 
> Looking forward to trying them out.


*
Spoon...& anyone else needing Field Arrows......

I've got 1 dozen 25" Nano XR 900s with less than 100 shots and 2 dozen 26" Beman ICS ENERGYs with Beiter nocks maybe 300 shots with them that I'm bringing up this weekend for anyone to try....they are just too heavy for my poundage and will be going for a very low price... *

.


----------



## heilman181

GOT LUCKY said:


> * I'm more concerned about the "TICK" forecast......any reports????*
> 
> .


Ms. Lucky, I have some TICK 69 attractant spray. The trick is to spray EVERYONE else in your group, then you do not have to worry about those nasty little buggers.


----------



## heilman181

Spoon13 said:


> Looks like another weekend of flying Fatboys!!!


Spoon, those fatboys will do nicely! My CX Linejammers worked well the other week. 

The close targets gave them a little beating. On the rest of them, they were putting the beating on Macaholics nocks! :wink:


----------



## Spoon13

heilman181 said:


> Spoon, those fatboys will do nicely! My CX Linejammers worked well the other week.
> 
> The close targets gave them a little beating. On the rest of them, they were putting the beating on Macaholics nocks! :wink:


I shot them last year a few times. Put up some good scores but was hoping to do a little better with some of those skinny little things those Field folks call arrows.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

heilman181 said:


> Ms. Lucky, I have some TICK 69 attractant spray. The trick is to spray EVERYONE else in your group, then you do not have to worry about those nasty little buggers.


*At this point.....I will try "almost" anything to keep those little blood suckers off of me this year at DCWC after that bout with STARI Tick Disease......especially those special ones with the little white STAR on their backs.....

Bet I can make your skin crawlllll..............*

.


----------



## south-paaw

GOT LUCKY said:


> * Forecast for Raleigh, NC
> 
> 
> Thurs. Apr 30.....AM Clouds / PM Sun....81°....64°....20%
> 
> Fri. May 1.....Isolated T-Storms...86°.....66°....30%
> 
> Sat. May 2....Scattered T-Storms....86°....66°....40%
> 
> Sun. May 3....Scattered T-Storms....85°....63°....40%
> 
> 
> Lookin' GOOD!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm more concerned about the "TICK" forecast......any reports????*
> 
> .





PHP:




 thank you 'darlin !

isolated at 30-40 % ... sounds like florida.... we'll fit right in..:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *At this point.....I will try "almost" anything to keep those little blood suckers off of me this year at DCWC after that bout with STARI Tick Disease......especially those special ones with the little white STAR on their backs.....
> 
> Bet I can make your skin crawlllll..............*
> 
> .


My dearest lizard stroker - I have something that I have been using since mid-summer last year. Have not had a tick on me since. In fact today, I was shooting at home and started to quit due to the "skeeters". Went back to the car and sprayed down really good this time and didn't hear or see another one. I have 2 bottles with me so you're welcomed to a squirt. Really - not kidding - it's good stuff.


----------



## jarlicker

Attention to all you want some of ole jarlicker hard heads. You all better come this weekend with your better than ever before A+ game to take me down. Right now this weekend maybe your only true chance to take me down. But it surely will not be easy. Starting next week I will no larger be in any of your reaches. Ole Jarlicker is going back to his serious archery game. 
3Dshooter I know you had been enjoying yourself the last few weeks. Hopefully those fond memories will ease all your cronic pain that you are going to be feeling very soon. You guys should be smart like Sarge, Mac and Southpaw go out and get your self a recurve. That way you will soon stop worring about that impossible dream of catch me. He He He.


----------



## south-paaw

jarlicker said:


> Attention to all you want some of ole jarlicker hard heads. You all better come this weekend with your better than ever before A+ game to take me down. Right now this weekend maybe your only true chance to take me down. But it surely will not be easy. Starting next week I will no larger be in any of your reaches. Ole Jarlicker is going back to his serious archery game.
> 3Dshooter I know you had been enjoying yourself the last few weeks. Hopefully those fond memories will ease all your cronic pain that you are going to be feeling very soon. You guys should be smart like Sarge, Mac and Southpaw go out and get your self a recurve. That way you will soon stop worring about that impossible dream of catch me. He He He.





PHP:




Battle !!--Battle !!

shot a 540 in a 600 round last weekend with the OLY... hehehehehee... i'll be notchin' my quiver with recurve AND trainy-wheel victories.. ! ...........



:shade:


----------



## X Hunter

jarlicker said:


> Attention to all you want some of ole jarlicker hard heads. You all better come this weekend with your better than ever before A+ game to take me down. Right now this weekend maybe your only true chance to take me down. But it surely will not be easy. Starting next week I will no larger be in any of your reaches. Ole Jarlicker is going back to his serious archery game.
> 3Dshooter I know you had been enjoying yourself the last few weeks. Hopefully those fond memories will ease all your cronic pain that you are going to be feeling very soon. You guys should be smart like Sarge, Mac and Southpaw go out and get your self a recurve. That way you will soon stop worring about that impossible dream of catch me. He He He.


SO Which arm do you want me to tie behind my back so you might hqve a glimer of a prayer


----------



## jarlicker

X Hunter you and Ron just stay your sorry tails up there in Virginia.
Thought for sure you two would be coming down this weekend.
Now I know what it feeks like to be kicked to the curb.
Bums I tell ya. Just a couple of Bums


----------



## Prag Jr

Joe~
I will be there; if only to carry a camera and not a bow.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Prag Jr said:


> Joe~
> I will be there; if only to carry a camera and not a bow.


Well, I ain't going to carry your bow for you. You "will" shoot some. :thumbs_up


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Prag Jr said:


> Joe~
> I will be there; if only to carry a camera and not a bow.


*Come shoot with me....I will be pacing myself so I can sample a little bit of all of this Shooting Smorgasbord.....ohhhh....and I will be carrying my camera too....:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:*

.


----------



## Prag Jr

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Come shoot with me....I will be pacing myself so I can sample a little bit of all of this Shooting Smorgasbord.....ohhhh....and I will be carrying my camera too....:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:*
> 
> .


deal! we will keep each other company


----------



## X Hunter

jarlicker said:


> X Hunter you and Ron just stay your sorry tails up there in Virginia.
> Thought for sure you two would be coming down this weekend.
> Now I know what it feeks like to be kicked to the curb.
> Bums I tell ya. Just a couple of Bums


who said i wasnt coming???


----------



## pragmatic_lee

X Hunter said:


> who said i wasnt coming???


So which day you going to be at Sherwood? Or have you been cloned? :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*Anyone have the distances for the petting zoo????
I was thinking about shooting it like the Redding TrailShoot format if possible.....*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Anyone have the distances for the petting zoo????
> I was thinking about shooting it like the Redding TrailShoot format if possible.....*
> 
> .


Don't know - I was there last Thu. and they weren't in place yet - many were still in the "repair shop". Jarlicker is probably the only one that knows and I'm sure he won't be back on line till after we finish dinner (after 14 targets) this evening.

BTW: What is the Redding Trailshoot format?


----------



## GOT LUCKY

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't know - I was there last Thu. and they weren't in place yet - many were still in the "repair shop". Jarlicker is probably the only one that knows and I'm sure he won't be back on line till after we finish dinner (after 14 targets) this evening.
> 
> BTW: What is the Redding Trailshoot format?



*25 targets Friday, 25 targets Saturday and 20 targets Sunday
2 arrows shot at each critter - scoring 11-10-8 

Of course they have a lot more critters to shoot at (70!!!), but a shortened course could be FUN and faster with everything else we have to shoot at this weekend.*

*Link to Redding target layout -

http://www.straightarrowbowhunters.com/files/target_layout.html

Here are a couple pictures....*

.


----------



## NCSUarcher

*Ready*

Got my arrows tuned today and sight tape on the bow looking forward to this!


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*count me in*



Prag Jr said:


> deal! we will keep each other company


What time are you two meeting up? I'm driving in Sat. morning. Would love to shoot with y'all. Us ladies need to show those guys how to really shoot:wink: Prag, Jr. Please bring your bow. It doesn't matter you haven't shot since Feb. We're all there to have a GREAT time. 
Looking forward to meeting you Prag, Jr. and Got Lucky look forward to seeing you again:wave3:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

LoneEagle0607 said:


> What time are you two meeting up? I'm driving in Sat. morning. Would love to shoot with y'all. Us ladies need to show those guys how to really shoot:wink: Prag, Jr. Please bring your bow. It doesn't matter you haven't shot since Feb. We're all there to have a GREAT time.
> Looking forward to meeting you Prag, Jr. and Got Lucky look forward to seeing you again:wave3:



*I will be driving up Saturday morning and if everything goes smoothly, I should be there around 11:00.....

This should be FUN!!!!!*

.


----------



## jarlicker

O/K Ms Lucky. All the 3D Targets are set up. Here is the deal with the yardages. I have a numbered target stake in place at each shooting location. If you want to know the distance I have it written on the stake. This yardage is hidden under a flap stapled to the stake. The course is set up for an average - new archer. Should be fun for most attending.

Our very own String Making Extraordinair 3DShooter80 (Chad Hensley) will be demonstrating his string making skills and technics later in the day Saturday.
Chad is making strings for everyone in the Central Carolina Area. His string are very high quality and I am sure you will be impresssed with all the workmanship he puts into his strings.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Had a chance this afternoon before the crowd got there to walk half of the new DCWC 14 target animal range. Jarlicker has done yet another great job of setting up a very interesting and challenging range. I'm sure looking forward to shooting some "2D" animals.


----------



## Spoon13

I promised NCSUarcher a Field half and an Animal round before he goes to work but it would be cool to see Chad make strings. May need to bring some measurements with me.:wink:


----------



## jarlicker

I just got confirmation that the Holiday Inn Express on Airport Road in Morrisville will provide any one attending the shoot a room for $59 per night this weekend. I apoligize for how long it took to get this pricing. It was out of our control. To receive that price mention my wifes name Mrs Jarlicker at the desk. Just kidding of course. Tell them you are with Diane Rozmus's Group I guess. She works there hopefully it will get handled properly. This motel is like4-5 miles from DCWC. Just off Interstate 40 at the Airport Rd exit. At RDU airport.


----------



## Prag Jr

LoneEagle0607 said:


> What time are you two meeting up? I'm driving in Sat. morning. Would love to shoot with y'all. Us ladies need to show those guys how to really shoot:wink: Prag, Jr. Please bring your bow. It doesn't matter you haven't shot since Feb. We're all there to have a GREAT time.
> Looking forward to meeting you Prag, Jr. and Got Lucky look forward to seeing you again:wave3:


We should be there by 9 at the latest. I am riding with Prag so he is making me leave the house by 7 am. This is usually no big deal, but I have to work tonight! I may be dragging butt.


----------



## 3dshooter80

Easy there spoon, I don't intend on spending my whole day making strings... but for the right price, it could be arranged. Joe and I were talking and figured that there were probably some people that had never seen a string being made so we I mean I will be making a string for one of the club bows that Joe keeps around for the club members to use at any time. I did just order some Flame as well as the new Autumn color so keep that in mind. Looking forward to seeing everyone there. 
Thanks
Chad


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Prag Jr said:


> We should be there by 9 at the latest. I am riding with Prag so he is making me leave the house by 7 am. This is usually no big deal, but I have to work tonight! I may be dragging butt.


Wow, it has been a while since you went with me to DCWC. It doesn't take 2 hours. We should be there by 8:00, maybe 8:15 at the latest. Got a "box" in from LAS yesterday, so may have to work on new marks before going on the range.

And what you talking about - "got to work tonight" - I'll be right there beside you pushing, pulling, and dragging furniture all over the auction house. All you got to do is write the buyer's number on the sold items. :wink:

Oh and don't forget your quiver AND camera. I'll have your bow in the toaster.


----------



## Prag Jr

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wow, it has been a while since you went with me to DCWC. It doesn't take 2 hours. We should be there by 8:00, maybe 8:15 at the latest. Got a "box" in from LAS yesterday, so may have to work on new marks before going on the range.
> 
> And what you talking about - "got to work tonight" - I'll be right there beside you pushing, pulling, and dragging furniture all over the auction house. All you got to do is write the buyer's number on the sold items. :wink:
> 
> Oh and don't forget your quiver AND camera. I'll have your bow in the toaster.


Wanna help load after the sell????? 

My quiver is in my bow case.....isn't it?!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Prag Jr said:


> Wanna help load after the sell?????
> 
> My quiver is in my bow case.....isn't it?!


Oh, just man up and earn your pay. :tongue:

Yea, come to think of it, the quiver is in the case.


----------



## Prag Jr

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh, just man up and earn your pay. :tongue:
> 
> Yea, come to think of it, the quiver is in the case.


That I can do! 

Please don't forget to put it back in the case. You gonna switch my arrows out for me too, Ole Mighty Diddy of mine? Gotta take care of the FOYL. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Prag Jr said:


> That I can do!
> 
> Please don't forget to put it back in the case. You gonna switch my arrows out for me too, Ole Mighty Diddy of mine? Gotta take care of the FOYL. :wink:


Dear FOML, the fat arrows have long been out of your case and replaced with the skinny ones. Nock/rest height has been changed to match these arrows. Tiller, center shot, and timing should be set. All that is needed is for you to fling some arrows so it can be fine tuned.


----------



## Prag Jr

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dear FOML, the fat arrows have long been out of your case and replaced with the skinny ones. Nock/rest height has been changed to match these arrows. Tiller, center shot, and timing should be set. All that is needed is for you to fling some arrows so it can be fine tuned.


You are the best! Fling I will. Hopefully I will come back home with at least 1 arrow left!


----------



## GOT LUCKY

jarlicker said:


> O/K Ms Lucky. All the 3D Targets are set up. Here is the deal with the yardages. I have a numbered target stake in place at each shooting location. If you want to know the distance I have it written on the stake. This yardage is hidden under a flap stapled to the stake. The course is set up for an average - new archer. Should be fun for most attending.
> 
> Our very own String Making Extraordinair 3DShooter80 (Chad Hensley) will be demonstrating his string making skills and technics later in the day Saturday.
> Chad is making strings for everyone in the Central Carolina Area. His string are very high quality and I am sure you will be impresssed with all the workmanship he puts into his strings.


*NOWWWwwwww....How cool is that????!!!!! Thanks Joe....You tha' MAN!!!

I just love guessing games.......

Since I have never tried to shoot any distance that I "guessed at".....I might estimate each one first...write it down....then check under the flap to see how far off I was...:grin: 

Is there a trophy for guessing..... "Least number of Yards Off"??????? *

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dear FOML, the fat arrows have long been out of your case and replaced with the skinny ones. Nock/rest height has been changed to match these arrows. Tiller, center shot, and timing should be set. All that is needed is for you to fling some arrows so it can be fine tuned.


*Will you adopt me?????*


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *NOWWWwwwww....How cool is that????!!!!! Thanks Joe....You tha' MAN!!!
> 
> I just love guessing games.......
> 
> Since I have never tried to shoot any distance that I "guessed at".....I might estimate each one first...write it down....then check under the flap to see how far off I was...:grin:
> 
> Is there a trophy for guessing..... "Least number of Yards Off"??????? *
> 
> .


Question is: Are you going to shoot your arrow "before" looking under the flap? :wink:


----------



## Spoon13

3dshooter80 said:


> Easy there spoon, I don't intend on spending my whole day making strings... but for the right price, it could be arranged. Joe and I were talking and figured that there were probably some people that had never seen a string being made so we I mean I will be making a string for one of the club bows that Joe keeps around for the club members to use at any time. I did just order some Flame as well as the new Autumn color so keep that in mind. Looking forward to seeing everyone there.
> Thanks
> Chad


Just making sure your on your toes. I'll have to get your suggestions for string color for my "New" bow. I have a combo in mind but want a little input.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Just making sure your on your toes. I'll have to get your suggestions for string color for my "New" bow. I have a combo in mind but want a little input.:wink:


Spoon, the loaner ACCs are in the car - figured I'd better load them yesterday while the thought was fresh in this old mind. :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

pragmatic_lee said:


> Question is: Are you going to shoot your arrow "before" looking under the flap? :wink:



*DEPENDS ON......how many targets did he set out.......:grin:

I'm only bringing up 3 dozen arrows.......*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *DEPENDS ON......how many targets did he set out.......:grin:
> 
> I'm only bringing up 3 dozen arrows.......*
> 
> .


There are 20 targets. All are on the inside loop of the front half of the Field range. Last one is actually on the practice range. It shouldn't be too hard to guess the yardage on that one. :wink:

BTW: Don't know where Jarlicker got the paint, but the stakes are about the brightest pink I have ever seen. Of course, I'm color blind (or never learned my colors), so they may actually be blue.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Spoon, the loaner ACCs are in the car - figured I'd better load them yesterday while the thought was fresh in this old mind. :wink:



Looking forward to shooting them. Might have to back out a little but it won't hurt my feelings.:wink:


----------



## Old Sarge

Spoon13 said:


> Just making sure your on your toes. I'll have to get your suggestions for string color for my "New" bow. I have a combo in mind but want a little input.:wink:


Spoon what kind of "New" bow do you have? I haven't heard about this til now. When did you get something new? 
I'm going to try to come up on Sunday...I can't shoot yet but I can take pictures and talk smack to everyone...especially you, prag, and jarlicker. Hope to see the new bow on Sunday.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Old Sarge said:


> Spoon what kind of "New" bow do you have? I haven't heard about this til now. When did you get something new?
> I'm going to try to come up on Sunday...I can't shoot yet but I can take pictures and talk smack to everyone...especially you, prag, and jarlicker. Hope to see the new bow on Sunday.


Bring on the smack talk! :wink: Sorry you won't be able to shoot but SUPER THANKFUL / GLAD you are able to at least come out. Strokes are not easy to recover from, but it sounds like you're progressing very nicely.

BTW: You can be my bow caddy, it you want something to do.


----------



## Spoon13

Old Sarge said:


> Spoon what kind of "New" bow do you have? I haven't heard about this til now. When did you get something new?
> I'm going to try to come up on Sunday...I can't shoot yet but I can take pictures and talk smack to everyone...especially you, prag, and jarlicker. Hope to see the new bow on Sunday.


It made it's "Official" unveiling in Augusta last weekend, but it will be unleashed on the Field World this weekend. I bought it about a month ago from one of our fellow club members. 

It's a shooter for sure.:wink:

No hints, you'll just have to see it.

Glad you're coming up. I'm excited that your doing well and look forward to seeing you up there.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Our newest "regular" at DCWC, Chris, celebrated his 13th birthday yesterday. 

Believe it or not, that was enough to even bring out No_Bugs_Eddie. :mg:

It's great shooting with and watching this young man's progress. 

He's having a big birthday bash on Sat. so won't be at DCWC, but does plan to come on Sun.

I SURE HOPE he wears the same "home designed" shirt that he had on last night. In fact, he should have to wear that shirt every time he comes to DCWC until he shoots his first 20 point target from over 40 yards.  (Once you see/read the shirt, you'll know what I mean). :smile:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

pragmatic_lee said:


> There are 20 targets. All are on the inside loop of the front half of the Field range. Last one is actually on the practice range. It shouldn't be too hard to guess the yardage on that one. :wink:
> 
> BTW: Don't know where Jarlicker got the paint, but the stakes are about the brightest pink I have ever seen. Of course, I'm color blind (or never learned my colors), so they may actually be blue.



*20 Huh.....:set1_thinking:....

I better stick with just "guessin' -- peekin' -- shootin' ".....rather than..... 

"guessin' -- shootin' -- cryin' -- peekin' -- searchin' -- cussin' '"......*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *20 Huh.....:set1_thinking:....
> 
> I better stick with just "guessin' -- peekin' -- shootin' ".....rather than.....
> 
> "guessin' -- shootin' -- cryin' -- peekin' -- searchin' -- cussin' '"......*
> 
> .


Yea, you'll probably want to keep the "searching" to a minimum - don't want to go wandering off into some "classified" area of RTP - might not ever see you again. :zip:


----------



## Spoon13

GOT LUCKY said:


> *20 Huh.....:set1_thinking:....
> 
> I better stick with just "guessin' -- peekin' -- shootin' ".....rather than.....
> 
> "guessin' -- shootin' -- cryin' -- peekin' -- searchin' -- cussin' '"......*
> 
> .


Yeah I'm thinking "Plan B" might be a good course of action.



pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, you'll probably want to keep the "searching" to a minimum - don't want to go wandering off into some "classified" area of RTP - might not ever see you again. :zip:


That's another good point. NCSUarcher works over there and I know what he does for a living. And the people that clean up after him get paid $7.50/hour, who knows where they throw the trash.:zip::wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> That's another good point. NCSUarcher works over there and I know what he does for a living. And the people that clean up after him get paid $7.50/hour, *who knows where they throw the trash*.:zip::wink:


Oh my my, smell them tires
someone save the baby it's a trailer park fire.
How did the whole thing get out of hand?
I was burning spiders with an aerosol can.

I'm going crazy here at the office - guess the only person more excited than me is 3DShooter over his new bow order. :tongue:


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh my my, smell them tires
> someone save the baby it's a trailer park fire.
> How did the whole thing get out of hand?
> I was burning spiders with an aerosol can.
> 
> I'm going crazy here at the office - guess the only person more excited than me is 3DShooter over his new bow order. :tongue:


I'm ready to go NOW. It's not even lunch time yet. :BangHead::BangHead:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Great*



Prag Jr said:


> We should be there by 9 at the latest. I am riding with Prag so he is making me leave the house by 7 am. This is usually no big deal, but I have to work tonight! I may be dragging butt.





GOT LUCKY said:


> *I will be driving up Saturday morning and if everything goes smoothly, I should be there around 11:00.....
> 
> This should be FUN!!!!!*
> 
> .


I'm planning on arriving around 9:00. Looking so forward to this.:wav:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Glad you are coming*



Old Sarge said:


> Spoon what kind of "New" bow do you have? I haven't heard about this til now. When did you get something new?
> I'm going to try to come up on Sunday...I can't shoot yet but I can take pictures and talk smack to everyone...especially you, prag, and jarlicker. Hope to see the new bow on Sunday.


It's great to see you are coming too. Bring your camera and smack talk. You'll still have a good time. Glad you progressing so well. As Spoon13 said, recovering from a stroke is no easy thing. Look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Prag Jr

10 till 1 here and time is moving really sllllooooowwww!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Prag Jr said:


> 10 till 1 here and time is moving really sllllooooowwww!


What you say - want to sneak out early? We could probably get 14 target in before the auction starts. :tongue:


----------



## Prag Jr

pragmatic_lee said:


> What you say - want to sneak out early? We could probably get 14 target in before the auction starts. :tongue:


ooohhhh, that sounds like fun. when can you be home?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Prag Jr said:


> ooohhhh, that sounds like fun. when can you be home?


2:30 - I'm walking out the door now.

Call my cell phone after about 30 minutes - headed to the bank now


----------



## Prag Jr

i will try my best......


----------



## pinkfletch

Will there be any food available on Sunday for lunchtime?


----------



## jarlicker

Here is the deal jarlicker is going into action big time tommorrow. He will be running around like a one armed wallpaper hanger. I will be whipping up lunch for all takers, beggars and just generally hungry folk. We are planning an evening bring your own grub to grill up cook out. Sort of a pot luck thang.
In normal jarlicker fashion, cause this is his day off too, there is no real schedule. We will just let the day unfold and take everything from there. You know in jarlicker's laid back style. Lots of good stories to be told. Weather you choose to believe them or not.

Oh ya Southpaw and his travel partner Fla lefty showed up today mid afternoon. We started off the weekend right shooting the front 14. Shot my best score on 14 targets this year. Lefty put the serious smackdown on the broken down paw on his second ever field round. Lefty busted up 8 arrows on 14 targets. I sent him home with a repair kit, so he could get his act back together for the real weekend. Since I lost seen Southpaw last summer, he has really brushed up well on all his excusses., I swear he wanted to cut every target on the range. I told him there are only a couple of shoots that may need to be cut like less than a yard in the entire club. Every target he had low arrows. Prag bring the man some valume. Dude is already having hillbilly nightmares.


----------



## NCSUarcher

*Dcwc*

What can I say about my first experience of a field shoot, shooting at DCWC, and the people I met today, well I can say a lot:wink::set1_thinking:

I had a blast, it was more than i expected and i had more fun than a chewie should. What a beautiful course and practice facility old jarlicker and others have put together. Needles to say I will be back soon. Shot 254's for the hunter and field sides, and a 282 for the animal round, planned on more but after a great chicken sandwhich and burger (thanks Spoon) I was done. Got to meet and shoot with 3Dshooter80, he's crazy but a great shot! Of course got to see the regulars and meet a few new ones :set1_STOOGE2:, the "el hefa" Jarlicker: I am gonna hit the gym and be back to shoot 126 more arrows with you :weightlifter:, SCarson (the one the only, thank goodness), Prag (the man the myth the legend, well according to the newspaper), Prag Jr. (keep that 70 yard group with in 7 inches), Southpaw (he must have had a lot of only time on his drive from FL), and the always wonderful Mrs.Lucky who knows everyone and is as smart as she is beautiful (ok am I brown nosing too much??) and can't wait to see her again :wink::wink: and others I probably have not mentioned I apologize is was great seeing and meeting you.

Thank you (I think?) to Spoon for introducing me to this and all you crazy field shooters! Keep ya game tight cause i only have room to improve!:booty:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

6:25 AM on Sunday. What a great day yesterday AND last night. Got lots of pix that will be posted later and some very interesting stories from the cookout last night.  

Jarlicker will atest to how much I like to "introduce" new folks to Field. Well, ChopperSteve & I had the chance yesterday to take a "newbie" (Dion) and his daughter (Sonny) around the course. When I get a chance to load the pix, I think they will speak for themselves on what kind of day we had. 

Now, if I can just get Jr. going, we'll get out of this hotel and back on the range.

Lots more coming later.

Prag


----------



## 3dshooter80

It's just too bad that I can't get back out there today. I guess 1 day is going to have to be enough for now. For those of you that didn't get to make it to this shindig, there is all the archery that you can shoot. 
I had a great time shooting with Spork13... I mean Spoon13, and NCSUarcher. (me thinks NCSUarcher is hooked) We had a shotgun start on the hunter (back) half that morning around 9:30. We jumped ahead to the 4th target which is a 48 yarder with a slight uphill. Wouldn't you know it that I shot an 18 right off the bat. Then I picked myself up and proceeded to shoot a row of 20's until we got to the 53 yard walkup. Shot the first shot and missed low left. Then I proceeded to shoot the 2nd and 3rd shots without moving my sight. Let's just say that I ended up with a 12 for that target before it hit me what I had done. So, I dropped 8 points on that target and only 6 points on the rest of the half, ending up with a 266 half. 
Spoon13 who took only 30 minutes that morning to set up his bow with arrows borrowed from Pragmatic Lee, put the smack down with a 268. Not bad for setting up new arrows, shooting a few marks, and rolling with it. 
NCSUarcher had a good time, especially for his first time out. You should have seen the smile on his face when we finished the first halt and Spoon informed him that we just shot 56 arrows in 2 1/2 hours. I think 3d just lost a little bit of it's appeal. :wink:
It was nice to meet Southpaw and his sidekick. I think Bowgod could loan out his pitbull's muzzle for Southpaw.(you know them Florida boys talk a lot)Bowgod and his wife Jen showed up just as I was leaving so I didn't get a chance to talk to him much. Dion and his daughter seemed to have a blast slinging some arrows. Finally met LoneEagle who seems sweet as pie (but then again, all women do the first time that you meet them). Even Lucky can seem sweet!!
I was really glad to meet everyone and I hope that you all have/had a great weekend.


----------



## Prag Jr

Thanks again Joe, you are the best. 

I have to boast that I shot 2 more Xs on the FITA 70 meter with Dion today. :mg: I came home with all my arrows and a fever for archery I hope never goes away.

Thanks Lucky for dragging me on the animal round, I had a great time shooting and gossiping with you. :secret:

Lone Eagle, it was great to finally meet you and shooting with you was great. 

To all of the guys I shoot regularly with, thanks, this weekend helped me more than all the therapy in the world. You guys are the greatest. I will see you again very soon.

I met so many new people this weekend I know better than to try to name names. I had a great time with everyone!

Prag~You da bomb man. I love hanging with you Pops!


----------



## Old Sarge

Well from reading all of the posts it sure seems like everyone had a great time. I was planning on coming today and just harassing everyone and maybe taking some pics but my daughters graduation and commissioning yesterday wore me out. Apparently I'm not as recovered as I thought I was. 
Anyway I'm glad the event was well attended and that everyone had a great time, I'll be there for the next one for sure.

Joe you especially should feel very happy about this. You have worked so hard on the range that you deserve all of the credit for making this event happen. For those of you who don't go to DCWC every week you really have no idea how much effort Jarlicker puts into this course. With all the work he does it's a wonder he can shoot at all, let alone on the level he does. If he ever slows down on the work and stars practicing all ya'all are in big trouble. Even though my health wouldn't let me attend I want to personnaly thank you Joe for all of your effort and dedication to making DCWC a premier archery club. Thanks!


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Fantastic time at DCWC*

Thanks, Jarlicker for such a fun weekend with friends & shooting. Finally got to meet Prag, Jr., of course Lucky was there. Great shooting with y'all. Met some new friends. Those guys from Florida (South Paw & his sidekick) are a blast. Sure could have used Bowgod's pit bull muzzle on SouthPaw:wink: He sure can talk. (Loved every minute of it SouthPaw) Enjoyed meeting you. Glad NCSUarcher had a great time. You and Spoon13 might get some chewie's converted:darkbeer: Hope to see more of y'all on the field range. 3Dshooter80-I'm always sweet as pie no matter how long you know me:angel: Thanks again, jarlicker for a GREAT time. I also know there are others I met but can't remember all. I enjoyed being able to put AT names to faces. Look forward to our next outing
Enjoyed chewing the fat with everyone Sat. night.


----------



## Spoon13

All I can say is that if you weren't there, you can kick yourself now or have someone do it for you!!!

Jarlicker did a GREAT job getting DCWC ready to go and let me tell you, it was perfect. DCWC and jarlicker are 1st CLASS all the way!!!! Thanks a bunch Joe.

I shot more arrows than I thought I was capable of in one weekend. Being a chewie by nature, I tend to get a little tired ofter 40 or 50 shots. Saturday, I had 126 in the books by 2:00. I shot a PB half with a 268 on the back and a not as good half at 261 on the front after a 284 on half an animal round. I had more fun shooting with NCSUarcher on his first ever foray into the world of Field archery. Did pretty good with a pair of 254's. Now we know what to expect!!!:thumbs_up

Sunday comes around and after a heavy dose of Aleve, out we go. Shot the front first to try and find some of those points I left out there Sat and found some of them. Tied my personal best 268 but when we went to the back, another not so good half reared it ugly head and a 262 went on the card. 

I gotta thank Joe for putting together a great weekend of archery. He even had the weather worked out. Forecast for Fri-Sun was anywhere from a 30% - 90% chance of rain. I felt 4 rain drops on Saturday and that was it!!!

I gotta give props to Prag for bringing me some ACC's to shoot for the weekend. Set them up Sat. morn, shot some marks and hit the trail. You rock dude.:jam: 

Got to finally meet my friend south-paaw. It's always fun to really meet the people you know on AT. And in south-paaw style, he left his mark on DCWC.:zip: 

Man, what a blast. As soon as Jarlicker puts it on his schedule for next year, you need to plan on being there. There's just nothing else to say.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

A little over a year ago, Jarlicker and the Raleigh crew invited me out to DCWC and the rest is history. I fell in love with Field archery and couldn't ask for a better group to shoot with.

On Sat. morning Jarlicker didn't even get his bow out of his car, but just sat under the shelter with the biggest grin on his face.

As our group finished the first half and came back by the shelter, Jarlicker asked if we were ready for something to eat. In the life of his grill, I don't think it had ever seen so much food cross its path. Hot dogs, hamburgers, chicken breast, sausages, etc. were on the menu.

After Jarlicker gets everyone fed lunch he gets his bow out and heads for the brand new (as of that morning) FITA range. But the man came back to the grill that evening.

Add to the above menu about 30 pork chops, some steaks, and Cliff's & Marlyn's grub they brought and we all settled down for an evening of food, tall tails, and a "few" beers. The "party" continued until about 10:30 PM. 

Everyone behaved themselves quite well EXCEPT Lucky!!!! Sure wish the cameras had still been out. Now, after everyone has eat all they could and the beer was gone, we all start the clean up process. There's a couple of pork chops and chicken breasts left that Jarlicker started to throw in the trash. I've never seen Chopper Steve move that fast as he did when he jumped up and said: "Don't you realize you got some bachelors in this group, don't throw that away?" 

Jarlicker, as the others have said, you out did yourself this weekend. I "personally" know that this cost you and DCWC wildlife club some $, but hopefully by this time next year the word will have got around enough that the group will grow and the revenue be better. 

THANK YOU for all your hard work!!!!

BTW: The goat still came out triumphant


----------



## SCarson

As always, Jarlicker Productions was in typical grand form. This was one weekend to be glad you're alive and love to fling arrows. The weather was absolutely PERFECT!!! I think there was probably only about a dozen drops of rain felt on Saturday. I think South-Paaw said he thought it was a bird :mg:

This was the epitomy of what archery is, and should be, about. Making new friends. Getting together with old friends (some older than others :zip. Swapping stories. Catching up. Just hang out and have a good time. And Jarlicker is the Exhaulted High Grand Pubah of pulling these together (almost used another phrase, but this is a family show).

To put it simply, I am glad I do NOT have to be any where that I would have to function normally today. A couple of aches and pains, but lots of memories and things to look forward to in the future.

Thanks, Jarlicker. And thank all those folks at the club that helped get the ranges put together. Totally awesome accomplishment. :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*Where do I begin?????

How about here……BIG BLUE SKIES …….YA HEARING THAT REDDING, CA…….

Feeling sorry for those that flew clear across the Nation to go “slippy-sidin’ “ in the rain to shoot a Field Tourney…..
I know a lot will be thinking and looking EAST next year to DCWC where the FUN shooting was the first weekend of May this year…

…PICTURES SPEAK 1,000 WORDS…..

Is I pull through the gates Saturday morning there they are…..FITA targets to the left of me….woooooo……a 70 and a 90!!!!!!....then I see the markers for something running up and down the powerline…hummmmm….looks like Jarlicker has set up something in the bushes to challenge us…..

Pulling up to “Jarlicker’s Office” :grin: there is Prag Jr……not looking happy about grabbing her newly set up bow, saying how she hasn’t shot since she could remember…..so I snatch her out of her chair and we hop in a cart and head down to Jarlicker’s new Animal Round…..and what does she do????...20-20-20-….ohhhh ENOUGH ALREADY!!!!!! Show off….. ……as we top the hill here comes TREATON and LONE EAGLE from the second half laughing up a storm at the targets Jarlicker has set up…..then there was this “little” encounter with Jarlicker’s “rat control machine”….you wanna talk about a BIG snake…!!! EAGLE…post up those pictures……

So after that little warm up we headed back for lunch which was grilled to perfection and then some afternoon FITA FUN…
As we all headed back to “JOE’S OFFICE” to gather and relax….someone pulls out the true sticks & string to try a little “bare-bowing it”on the practice field as the grillin’ machine was cranked up again, the beverages were flowing… After another wonderful meal the story tellin’ began and went into the night….and yesssss…. there was the “Second Coming of the GOAT STORY” which gets better every time it is told….
Sunday morning looked a little cloudy at first, but cleared and with just “light” breezes made for another wonderful day for Field-FITA-FOAM & more FUN. As we all headed out again this time to the front field and Joe’s Petting Zoo….Mac, Treaton, Chopper Steve, Tim from Shallotte and a very good Jr. shooter whose name escapes me had a blast at shooting the field and guessing yardage on the foamies….glad I didn’t shoot as I would have lost too many arrows….Very Nice set –up Joe….will try it next time for sure….

After lunch and slowly running out of steam I met up with Joe, Prag, Prag Jr. and Eagle to polish off the second half of the Animal Round at which time I had to surrender….never thought I would say it……Joe….”You set up toooo many targets for us to shoot at”!!!.....We never even got to the V Formation Shooting…..NEXT TIME OK?????

To my NFAA Partner’s :grin: Spoon, South Paaw & his travel/shooting partner FLA. Lefty good to see you again and talk strategy ….Bowgod….glad you had a safe trip down with your “bow-wow family”…..safe travels back home you guys….

and to the NC Regulars… wonderful to see and shoot a few arrows with all of you again….

and to our Host….Jarlicker Joe…..You have done wonders with the place Joe…it is the “Shooting Heaven of the East Coast”…..THANK YOU so much for putting it together for all of us to enjoy!!!*


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> As we all headed out again this time to the front field and Joe’s Petting Zoo….Mac, Treaton, Chopper Steve, Tim from Shallotte *and a very good Jr. shooter whose name escapes me* had a blast at shooting the field and guessing yardage on the foamies….glad I didn’t shoot as I would have lost too many arrows….Very Nice set –up Joe….will try it next time for sure….


His name is Chris (his father is Scott). We all better keep our eyes on Chris - one day we will take pride in saying that we knew him when he first got started. He "celebrated" his 13th birthday with us on this past Thu. evening. And to tell you just how well he "fits in", on Tue even at Carolina, he challenges No_Bugs_Eddie to a little shoot off. Un-known by Eddie, young Chris puts a few twists on Eddie's sight while he isn't looking. Poor guy couldn't hold it together when Eddie starts missing everything.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

pragmatic_lee said:


> His name is Chris (his father is Scott). We all better keep our eyes on Chris - one day we will take pride in saying that we knew him when he first got started. He "celebrated" his 13th birthday with us on this past Thu. evening. And to tell you just how well he "fits in", on Tue even at Carolina, he challenges No_Bugs_Eddie to a little shoot off. Un-known by Eddie, young Chris puts a few twists on Eddie's sight while he isn't looking. Poor guy couldn't hold it together when Eddie starts missing everything.


*Thanks PRAG....

He is on the "fast track" to becoming an awesome shooter.....Keep it up Chris.....especially the getting even with Fast Eddie for Me!!!!.....*

.


----------



## NCSUarcher

*"The Shoot"*

Never thought I would have that much fun wish i could have stayed around but work was calling. I knew I was out of my element when i specifically bout a dozen lightspeeds for this occasion and set up a new bow the week of, to blend/fit in and somebody asks me why am i shooting fat shafts??? Thought that was hilarious, although I am looking into some ACC 3-28's if anyone has any for sale, of course compared to some they are still fat. Can't wait to get back up there and do it again!!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

NCSUarcher said:


> Never thought I would have that much fun wish i could have stayed around but work was calling. I knew I was out of my element when i specifically bout a dozen lightspeeds for this occasion and set up a new bow the week of, to blend/fit in and somebody asks me why am i shooting fat shafts??? Thought that was hilarious, although I am looking into some ACC 3-28's if anyone has any for sale, of course compared to some they are still fat. Can't wait to get back up there and do it again!!!!!


Nate, understand that you work only a short distance from DCWC. Any Thu. evening you'd like to take a long break, just let us know to be on the look out for you.


----------



## NCSUarcher

Plan on coming up for that a few times, what time do you guys get started, I would have to be done by 7 so i could slide into work only a few minutes late


----------



## pragmatic_lee

NCSUarcher said:


> Plan on coming up for that a few times, what time do you guys get started, I would have to be done by 7 so i could slide into work only a few minutes late


We usually start gathering around 4:30 - 5:00 and shoot as long as the day light lasts. I'll PM you my cell phone # so you can call me when you come.


----------



## Spoon13

NCSUarcher said:


> Never thought I would have that much fun wish i could have stayed around but work was calling. I knew I was out of my element when i specifically bout a dozen lightspeeds for this occasion and set up a new bow the week of, to blend/fit in and somebody asks me why am i shooting fat shafts??? Thought that was hilarious, although I am looking into some ACC 3-28's if anyone has any for sale, of course compared to some they are still fat. Can't wait to get back up there and do it again!!!!!





pragmatic_lee said:


> Nate, understand that you work only a short distance from DCWC. Any Thu. evening you'd like to take a long break, just let us know to be on the look out for you.


:set1_fishing::set1_fishing::set1_rolf2: :set1_rolf2:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> :set1_fishing::set1_fishing::set1_rolf2: :set1_rolf2:


You got him into this mess


----------



## BOWGOD

Well that was a blast.
All I can say is jarlicker is one SICK puppy, and his course whooped my arse.
I hate to admit it, but Billy's HILL don't got nothing on jarlickers revenge. All I kept wondering all week end was "who exactly is he trying to get revenge on" and "why am I paying the price" LOL.

It was a great time, targets everywhere, critters everywhere, the weather was great, the food was excellent, and I always love meeting new people, and catching up with old friends. Can't wait until next year so Bowgod, can get a little revenge of his own.

See you all on the HILL!!!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> Well that was a blast.
> All I can say is jarlicker is one SICK puppy, and his course whooped my arse.
> I hate to admit it, but Billy's HILL don't got nothing on jarlickers revenge. All I kept wondering all week end was "who exactly is he trying to get revenge on" and "why am I paying the price" LOL.
> 
> It was a great time, targets everywhere, critters everywhere, the weather was great, the food was excellent, and I always love meeting new people, and catching up with old friends. Can't wait until next year so Bowgod, can get a little revenge of his own.
> 
> See you all on the HILL!!!!!!


Glad to know that you guys made it home safe and sound - even if "you" did take a whooping while in NC. 

Maybe next year, Jen & I will let you and Sarge have the "easy" targets on the left.


----------



## Spoon13

BOWGOD said:


> Well that was a blast.
> All I can say is jarlicker is one SICK puppy, and his course whooped my arse.
> I hate to admit it, but Billy's HILL don't got nothing on jarlickers revenge. All I kept wondering all week end was "who exactly is he trying to get revenge on" and "why am I paying the price" LOL.
> 
> It was a great time, targets everywhere, critters everywhere, the weather was great, the food was excellent, and I always love meeting new people, and catching up with old friends. Can't wait until next year so Bowgod, can get a little revenge of his own.
> 
> See you all on the HILL!!!!!!


You know I have never really thought of it like that, but now that you mention it...:set1_thinking::confused3:

Glad you made it home and it was a pleasure meeting you. Wish we could have shot together but there were several people that I didn't get to shoot with.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> You know I have never really thought of it like that, but now that you mention it...:set1_thinking::confused3:
> 
> Glad you made it home and it was a pleasure meeting you. Wish we could have shot together but there were several people that I didn't get to shoot with.


There were a lot of folks I didn't get to shoot with either, but remember what I told you Sun afternoon?: "I picked my shooting groups judiciously." That way I was sure to come out the "winner" with each group.  Of course that plan went down the drain when I shot the Animal round with Jarlicker - 8 out of 14 dots. :mg:


----------



## NCSUarcher

Spoon13 said:


> :set1_fishing::set1_fishing::set1_rolf2: :set1_rolf2:


that aint even right, but hey i am a sucker for fun:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> Glad to know that you guys made it home safe and sound - even if "you" did take a whooping while in NC.
> 
> Maybe next year, Jen & I will let you and Sarge have the "easy" targets on the left.


Yep we got back here around 7 this morning. Dogs are still sleeping, I wore their butts out down on the lake yesterday. Even the pit bull was swimming, and he ussually hates water.
It was fun shooting with you, and now that I know the targets on the left don't move I will definately have to shoot the left side next year.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> Yep we got back here around 7 this morning. Dogs are still sleeping, I wore their butts out down on the lake yesterday. Even the pit bull was swimming, and he ussually hates water.
> It was fun shooting with you, and now that I know the targets on the left don't move I will definately have to shoot the left side next year.


Did Jen have to go to work today? If so, I bet she is tired - even if she slept in the car.

Oh, and the targets DO move on the left side - they jump right in front of the arrow (most of the time).


----------



## RangerRick

*DCWC Weekend*

Hello to everyone we met at the DCWC this weekend.
This is my first post and I am not sure it is correct so I will keep it short and thank you for all the effort put into the weekend and the new friendships. Will post more in future once sure of the posting process.

OKBYE!
RangerRick - aka Cliff


----------



## pragmatic_lee

RangerRick said:


> Hello to everyone we met at the DCWC this weekend.
> This is my first post and I am not sure it is correct so I will keep it short and thank you for all the effort put into the weekend and the new friendships. Will post more in future once sure of the posting process.
> 
> OKBYE!
> RangerRick - aka Cliff


Cliff - was great meeting you and Marilyn - now buy a bow and get on the range.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Rat control machine*

:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


GOT LUCKY said:


> *Where do I begin?????
> 
> How about here……BIG BLUE SKIES …….YA HEARING THAT REDDING, CA…….
> 
> Feeling sorry for those that flew clear across the Nation to go “slippy-sidin’ “ in the rain to shoot a Field Tourney…..
> I know a lot will be thinking and looking EAST next year to DCWC where the FUN shooting was the first weekend of May this year…
> 
> …PICTURES SPEAK 1,000 WORDS…..
> 
> Is I pull through the gates Saturday morning there they are…..FITA targets to the left of me….woooooo……a 70 and a 90!!!!!!....then I see the markers for something running up and down the powerline…hummmmm….looks like Jarlicker has set up something in the bushes to challenge us…..
> 
> Pulling up to “Jarlicker’s Office” :grin: there is Prag Jr……not looking happy about grabbing her newly set up bow, saying how she hasn’t shot since she could remember…..so I snatch her out of her chair and we hop in a cart and head down to Jarlicker’s new Animal Round…..and what does she do????...20-20-20-….ohhhh ENOUGH ALREADY!!!!!! Show off….. ……as we top the hill here comes TREATON and LONE EAGLE from the second half laughing up a storm at the targets Jarlicker has set up…..then there was this “little” encounter with Jarlicker’s “rat control machine”….you wanna talk about a BIG snake…!!! EAGLE…post up those pictures……
> 
> So after that little warm up we headed back for lunch which was grilled to perfection and then some afternoon FITA FUN…
> As we all headed back to “JOE’S OFFICE” to gather and relax….someone pulls out the true sticks & string to try a little “bare-bowing it”on the practice field as the grillin’ machine was cranked up again, the beverages were flowing… After another wonderful meal the story tellin’ began and went into the night….and yesssss…. there was the “Second Coming of the GOAT STORY” which gets better every time it is told….
> Sunday morning looked a little cloudy at first, but cleared and with just “light” breezes made for another wonderful day for Field-FITA-FOAM & more FUN. As we all headed out again this time to the front field and Joe’s Petting Zoo….Mac, Treaton, Chopper Steve, Tim from Shallotte and a very good Jr. shooter whose name escapes me had a blast at shooting the field and guessing yardage on the foamies….glad I didn’t shoot as I would have lost too many arrows….Very Nice set –up Joe….will try it next time for sure….
> 
> After lunch and slowly running out of steam I met up with Joe, Prag, Prag Jr. and Eagle to polish off the second half of the Animal Round at which time I had to surrender….never thought I would say it……Joe….”You set up toooo many targets for us to shoot at”!!!.....We never even got to the V Formation Shooting…..NEXT TIME OK?????
> 
> To my NFAA Partner’s :grin: Spoon, South Paaw & his travel/shooting partner FLA. Lefty good to see you again and talk strategy ….Bowgod….glad you had a safe trip down with your “bow-wow family”…..safe travels back home you guys….
> 
> and to the NC Regulars… wonderful to see and shoot a few arrows with all of you again….
> 
> and to our Host….Jarlicker Joe…..You have done wonders with the place Joe…it is the “Shooting Heaven of the East Coast”…..THANK YOU so much for putting it together for all of us to enjoy!!!*


Sorry I don't have any pictures. Didn't bring my camera but next year I WILL. Prag,Jr got the pictures ofthe "rat control machine" He was a big, black shinny beauty:laugh:
Haven't heard from South Paaw yet. He must be still recooperating from a true NC work out.


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> Did Jen have to go to work today? If so, I bet she is tired - even if she slept in the car.
> 
> Oh, and the targets DO move on the left side - they jump right in front of the arrow (most of the time).


Yeah she's at work now. We took a nap after we got home this morning, she didn't have to work until 2pm so she got about 5 hours this morning.


----------



## jarlicker

What a blast! I enjoyed every minute of it. It cracks me up how much fun we all have when we get together. I was trying hard to relax this weekend and believe it or not I really did. I did get to shoot. Not as much as all of you, but I felt like I shot well. I had a good 271 field half a really nice 8 spot animal half in some wicked wind. I was actually kind of amazed. I was grinning all weekend and that continued today. I just had to shoot more archery today. I was relaxed and hammering it hard. 276 half. You all are the best. I continue to have the most fun I ever had shooting archery in my 27 years of doing this. Really had some great conversations with people this weekend. All of you are top shelve also.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Glad you had fun too*



jarlicker said:


> What a blast! I enjoyed every minute of it. It cracks me up how much fun we all have when we get together. I was trying hard to relax this weekend and believe it or not I really did. I did get to shoot. Not as much as all of you, but I felt like I shot well. I had a good 271 field half a really nice 8 spot animal half in some wicked wind. I was actually kind of amazed. I was grinning all weekend and that continued today. I just had to shoot more archery today. I was relaxed and hammering it hard. 276 half. You all are the best. I continue to have the most fun I ever had shooting archery in my 27 years of doing this. Really had some great conversations with people this weekend. All of you are top shelve also.


You put a lot of hard work into everything. Glad you had a great time and got to shoot too. There's no way we would have let you not shoot. Heck, Lucky & I would have drug you out there on the golf cart:wink:


----------



## south-paaw

*Outstanding Jarlicker... !!*

Wow... just WOW !! 
what an awesome event this weekend. to say it was worth the drive would be an understatement... a beautiful range, perfect weather, and a super group of archers !!! :wink:
as the pics from this weekend come forth, be reminded of all the work Jarlicker has put into this range; every piece of lumber, stair case, bridges, elevated platforms, buts, back stops, markers etc etc etc ... single handedly invisioned and put into a finished product. The man has an obsession and a passion for this sport, and it's all in this range !! I salute you Jarlicker..:icon_salut:

Hospitality... look that up, and you may just see.. Jarlicker ! again, above and beyound; full coolers at the shack, and throughout the course, all weekend. And the food ... so much that some of it was almost thrown away !!!... (chopper steve was just a few clicks fatser than me !! heheheheee ) Jarlicker didn't shoot on saturday, he was busy behind the grill from brunch to well past night fall !! Thank you Joe for all your work and for putting on a terriffic show !! 

Fl Lefty and myself came rolling into town about 4 pm friday, get on the cell and announce our arrival, ... joe says " I'm at the range come on out ! " so we did. ( didn't even check-in yet with the inlaws !!.. ) 
go through the meet and greet, give joe a hand with a cpl of finishing touches, grab the bows around 530 and head out to the front 14. now, fl lefty has only shot 1 field round, and that was here in flatlander-ville....and he is just in awe ! he's perplexed to say the least. I ask him if he ever got the chance to set his 3rd axis, and he says yeah- i set it. Jarlicker glances at his sight and says if you want i have the leveling device and i can check that for you ... he says thanks but, no, it should be good... " i checked it.." oh boy....by the end of the evening, he was wishing he took up the offer from Jarlicker.... :set1_rolf2: 
and me, well, i'm not a seasoned field archer, but i 'know" what's going on and what to expect... that is.... until we get to the 40 W/U...... my jaw is on the ground !! i've seen Prag's pics of this, but they in know way give any real perspective to this shot. just a _beautiful_ presentation and a _really_ challenging shot(s).... i think it has to be the "signature hole " for this range. 
saturday morning, fl lefty and me are there bright and early, while getting the coolers, food and ice, the gang starts to show up. ohhhhh this is going to be a good day ! i'm giddy and excited to see the folk that i know, and watching and listening to those that i don't.... i'm trying to put the AT name to the faces... so to speak... and then i start "in".... i'm walking up to people and introducing myself and finally meeting the new friends that i've chatted with here on AT....awesome ! the past cpl of events that i've attended, i didn't always go out of my way to meet and greet.... but not this weekend, i introduced myself to nearly everyone there.... heheheheheeheheeee.... some are already regretting it !! :angel4:
Jarlicker, Got Lucky, Loneeagle, Prag, Scarson, Prag Jr., Treaton, Spoon13, 
3dshooter80, ncsuarcher, bowgod, macaholic, chopper steve, psarge( glad you made it! ), cliff, dion, fl lefty, and myself..... i'm sure there are a few that i didn't greet, but i'll catch 'ya at the next gathering !! :darkbeer:

it was a wonderful archery event, and the people in attendance made it a great event !! always glad to reaquaint with archer friends and to make new ones !!!


----------



## BOWGOD

jarlicker said:


> What a blast! I enjoyed every minute of it. It cracks me up how much fun we all have when we get together. I was trying hard to relax this weekend and believe it or not I really did. I did get to shoot. Not as much as all of you, but I felt like I shot well. I had a good 271 field half a really nice 8 spot animal half in some wicked wind. I was actually kind of amazed. I was grinning all weekend and that continued today. I just had to shoot more archery today. I was relaxed and hammering it hard. 276 half. You all are the best. I continue to have the most fun I ever had shooting archery in my 27 years of doing this. Really had some great conversations with people this weekend. All of you are top shelve also.



Hey Joe,
thanks for putting on a great shoot.
But did anyone happen to find a 30 foot dog tie out down by the lake???
I think I may have left my dog chain behind.


----------



## Fla_lefty

Jarlicker,
Great course and great host. I had a fantastic time. The people who showed up and shot made a fun shoot even better. I know understand why SP was always so fired up after coming back from shooting with all of you.

Hope you make this an annual event. I'm already looking forward to shooting with you guys again.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*South-paaw recovered*

Glad to see you and Fl Lefty made it home safe. I see you got recovered enough to post:wink: Glad our NC workout didn't do you in


----------



## south-paaw

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Glad to see you and Fl Lefty made it home safe. I see you got recovered enough to post:wink: Glad our NC workout didn't do you in





PHP:




yeah, we left monday morning, so the posts are late..... and NC didn't do *me* in.... i was the last archer to leave !! heheheheee

( well, kind of.. mentally i wanted to shoot another round, but after sitting down for 15.. i just couldn't get back up !  )


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Can relate to that feeling*



south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, we left monday morning, so the posts are late..... and NC didn't do *me* in.... i was the last archer to leave !! heheheheee
> 
> ( well, kind of.. mentally i wanted to shoot another round, but after sitting down for 15.. i just couldn't get back up !  )


I wanted to keep shooting Sunday but my body said NO MORE:sad: Never shot so many arrows over a weekend. I just couldn't draw my bow back one more time. Had a great time.


----------



## jarlicker

Loneeagle that is why I shot Monday, Tuesday and today. Just have the need to shoot more arrows. LOL


----------



## Spoon13

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, we left monday morning, so the posts are late..... and NC didn't do *me* in.... i was the last archer to leave !! heheheheee
> 
> ( well, kind of.. mentally i wanted to shoot another round, but after sitting down for 15.. i just couldn't get back up !  )





LoneEagle0607 said:


> I wanted to keep shooting Sunday but my body said NO MORE:sad: Never shot so many arrows over a weekend. I just couldn't draw my bow back one more time. Had a great time.





jarlicker said:


> Loneeagle that is why I shot Monday, Tuesday and today. Just have the need to shoot more arrows. LOL


I could not have shot a decent score if my life had depended on it on Monday and Tuesday. You guys have to remember,as a chewie once I get past 50 shots, that's a long day at the range. I figured up and I shot 236 arrows for score this weekend. That doesn't count practice shots and sighting in shots. That's just for score.

I think my shoulder and back have relaxed enough to get in a 3D round if I had to, but I'm kinda glad I don't have to.:grin:


----------



## Old Sarge

Spoon13 said:


> I could not have shot a decent score if my life had depended on it on Monday and Tuesday. You guys have to remember,as a chewie once I get past 50 shots, that's a long day at the range. I figured up and I shot 236 arrows for score this weekend. That doesn't count practice shots and sighting in shots. That's just for score.
> 
> I think my shoulder and back have relaxed enough to get in a 3D round if I had to, but I'm kinda glad I don't have to.:grin:


Spoon, now you know why I have a bad shoulder...just too much darn shootin over a lot of years. It's like a drug though you just can't stop..just look at Jarlicker, he'd shoot 24/7 if he could (me to).

Equipment hint: always carry at least 2 bottles of Aleve, 1 in your quiver, and 1 in the truck.


----------



## Spoon13

Old Sarge said:


> Spoon, now you know why I have a bad shoulder...just too much darn shootin over a lot of years. It's like a drug though you just can't stop..just look at Jarlicker, he'd shoot 24/7 if he could (me to).
> 
> Equipment hint: always carry at least 2 bottles of Aleve, 1 in your quiver, and 1 in the truck.


I usually have some on hand but apparently it didn't make it into the quiver and stayed in my 3D stool. That won't happen again.:nono: I can promise.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> I could not have shot a decent score if my life had depended on it on Monday and Tuesday. You guys have to remember,as a chewie once I get past 50 shots, that's a long day at the range. *I figured up and I shot 236 arrows for score *this weekend. That doesn't count practice shots and sighting in shots. That's just for score.
> 
> I think my shoulder and back have relaxed enough to get in a 3D round if I had to, but I'm kinda glad I don't have to.:grin:


I figured mine up as well
Sat: 56 Field - 56 Hunter - 14 Animal
Sun: 56 Field - 56 Hunter - 14 Animal
For a total "scored" of 252 

Shot 1 of the 3D targets on the front 25 yd range for a crispy with PSarge for the closest to the eye. Our arrows were so close that we called it a tie.

Never did get on the FITA range, but did shoot probably 30-40 on the practice range. So probably somewhere between 290-300 arrows.

I'm ready to do it again!


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> I figured mine up as well
> Sat: 56 Field - 56 Hunter - 14 Animal
> Sun: 56 Field - 56 Hunter - 14 Animal
> For a total "scored" of 252
> 
> Shot 1 of the 3D targets on the front 25 yd range for a crispy with PSarge for the closest to the eye. Our arrows were so close that we called it a tie.
> 
> Never did get on the FITA range, but did shoot probably 30-40 on the practice range. So probably somewhere between 290-300 arrows.
> 
> I'm ready to do it again!


Yeah I did the 56 Field-56 Hunter-14 Animal on Sat and 56 Field-56 Hunter Sun. That was all I could stand. I wanted to shoot more but there was no gas in the tank.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*""A man's got to know his limitations...""​*
*orrrrr.....carry a large bottle of Aleve.....*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Yeah I did the 56 Field-56 Hunter-14 Animal on Sat and 56 Field-56 Hunter Sun. That was all I could stand. I wanted to shoot more but there was no gas in the tank.


I really wanted to shoot the FITA on Sunday, but by the time I finished the Field/Hunter the wind was blowing so hard, I decided to go with the Animals again. Was talking with Jarlicker yesterday, "we" kinda come to the conclusion that it was the wind that put his arrow in 8 of the dots on Sunday. :mg:

BTW: Added some more pix to that thread this morning.


----------



## south-paaw

*heck-yeah !*

we're right there with youzzzz...

friday.. 56-field 

sat...56field+56hunter+14aniaml+ some compound FITA

sun......recurve FITA+56hunter+56field+ 7 aniaml... (errr ahhhh, shot enopugh on the half to "call it a full round." heheheeee.... that's when the red light came on !! )

right around the 360 arrows mark + - for scoring

*well worth it*, and ready to do it all again !


----------



## Prag Jr

pragmatic_lee said:


> I really wanted to shoot the FITA on Sunday, but by the time I finished the Field/Hunter the wind was blowing so hard, I decided to go with the Animals again. Was talking with Jarlicker yesterday, "we" kinda come to the conclusion that it was the wind that put his arrow in 8 of the dots on Sunday. :mg:
> 
> BTW: Added some more pix to that thread this morning.


Ha, you were just scared I was going to beat your pants off! I shot a FITA round in a freakin hurricane!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Prag Jr said:


> Ha, you were just scared I was going to beat your pants off! I shot a FITA round in a freakin hurricane!


:blah::blah::blah:

You have :noidea: what FITA even stands for. 

Which do you think is correct?
FITA	Federation of International Trade Associations
FITA	Federation Internationale de Tir a l'Arc
FITA	Federazione Italiana Taekwondo
FITA	Friendly Islands Teachers' Association
FITA	Federation of International Target Archery
FITA	Florida Intrastate Transportation Alliance
FITA	Future Income Tax Asset
FITA	Field Installable Termination Assembly
FITA	Foreign Interaction Training Academy


----------



## Prag Jr

Fairies In The Attic....


----------



## Spoon13

Prag Jr said:


> Fairies In The Attic....


That is Correct!!!!!!!!!











In San Francisco.


----------



## Prag Jr

That is right Spoon, I ain't as stupid as Prag looks...:mg:


----------

